# Post your goat bloopers!



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Lets see your goats doing goofy goat things or your goat "bloopers"!

This is one of our does, Star, I had been snapping pics of the kids playing on the chip pile. She came up to scratch her neck, lost her balance, and this was her right before she went rolling all the way down the hill. She got right up and started grazing like nothing had happened.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

:ROFL: :slapfloor: That is one of the best pic I have ever seen! My whole family is laughing! :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

This is so funny!! :ROFL: I had just run into this picture and was thinking of starting a goats doing funny things thread.
Curioser actually got the bag stuck on her head but I do not have a picture of that.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Heres little Doppelbock as a youngster! He was gettin a running start to jump on the stump which was wet with rain and slipped! He totally misplaced his foot and his face whacked the log. He stood up, and ran for mommy !!! LOL


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Maggie that is a great photo!!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Hahaha love the pictures! I would have loved to see the bag stuck on her head! Alaskaboers, that picture is great!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are all great....too funny... :ROFL: :thumbup:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't have any pics of goats doing funny stuff  But all I can say is HAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!! :slapfloor: :ROFL: :laugh: Pam that is the best pic I have ever seen!!!!!!!! :ROFL: And Maggie, yours made he laugh too!!!!! :slapfloor:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

How about a short video clip from my kids first ever goat Olympic's last night....LOL

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... hotostream


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

That was too cute! She did the teeter totter well! :greengrin:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

These are so cute!!! Hoosiershadow your girls are beautiful! That is a cute clip!! Maggie I almost blew my coke out all over my computer screen when I saw your goat in mid-fall!!! HAHA (poor goatie) :laugh:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

O my word! Maggie, that is hilarious! I love the others too. I don't have very many blooper photos. I have seen some funny stunts from our buck but it needs a video. Here is sort of a blooper of our dog letting our little Nigerian Dwarf wethers out to play. All of our gates have clips and chains now not only to keep the goats in but to keep our dog from letting them out. She can even unclip the carabeaner gate clips so its been kind of a problem for us. She thinks they should all be free.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

:ROFL: :slapfloor: These are so great!! I thought I was going to die laughing, watching that video!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL I love that the dog knew how to open the gate, how funny! I had a dog once that I taught to let herself out, she'd go over, open the screen door, go out and do her business, then come back...now only if I could have gotten her to let herself back in...LOL

Thanks Caitlyn, seeing those kids trying to get those goats through the obsticle course was hilarious!!!! But that video of my 4yo....priceless! I just couldn't stop laughing! She would have fallen on her face, and still held that smile LOL


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

:ROFL: These are so cute!

This is Mirrie, who loves nothing better than eating.


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

Here is my goat Lily in the middle of a yawn!


----------



## Tolers Boers (Jul 4, 2011)

How Funny these are and yes i have some that need video lord help me i would never figure out how to post it here tho....here's a shot u might enjoy. wish i could post it bigger.


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

Lol, that's pretty funny! :greengrin:


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

Very funny pictures everyone


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Ha ha .. love all of these with the goat laughing and the bucket head is really funny. Tolers Boers I know you are having a hard time with loading pictures to be bigger but this would have really been funny to see bigger. I have been learning and open the picture then resize it to 450 scale. That has been working for me. It is really cute photo.


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

Here is where I resize my pictures: http://www.picresize.com/ it is fairly easy though it does take awhile to load the pictures.


----------



## GoldCityGoats (Jun 18, 2011)

Hilarious pictures :ROFL: Star looks like she is in a hole at first glance. TOO funny she rolled down the hill!! I love how they do silly stuff like that then try to play it off like nothing ever happened  Silly goats!!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I absolutely love all these pictures.  

My goats seem to think the camera is something to eat. If I am not really sneaky I get this:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

These are just too funny  Thanks for joining in and posting!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

This is one of my favorite pictures of Pheobe. Not quite a blooper but still makes me laugh. Cud face :laugh:









In this next one, I just couldn't bear to tell Rosie she had the approach all wrong









Devil goat  too sweet









I can't reach!!! PEEK-A-BOO!!!









AAAAH! CAMERA!









Mmmm. Soda (note that the bottle is closed and empty)









And finally, Demetrius trying to climb into a chair. Then it folded on him


----------



## BethC (Aug 1, 2011)

My kids (human kids  ) loved looking at all the photos!! We are new to the world of owning goats (Just got our babies 5 days ago!) But I'm a photographer and have already been out there snapping away. So no bloopers here yet as they are still quite timid. But I'm sure I'll have some blooper photos to add here soon enough!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Those pictures are hysterical DavyHollow. 
We had a little white buckling this season who liked to nurse from behind. Poor baby was found sporting a disgusting brown helmet (goat smurt) when Mama had a bad case of scours.
Welcome to the wonderful world of goats BethC. Yes, I am sure those bloopers will happen. :wink:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Haha I love the cud face one


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

isnt that one the best? My friend took it, and she thought that was just the way her face was. It was like Fifi saw her going to take a picture and "burpe"/"click" up came the cud. haha


----------

